# Any word on a new Citizen Eco Drive titanium diver from Baselworld 2018?



## cjbiker

I came across this article today: https://gearpatrol.com/2018/03/30/baselworld-2018-best-affordable-watches/

They mention a new Citizen Promaster titanium diver. I haven't found reference to it anywhere else. Anyone hear anything about this?

Pic from gearpatrol:


----------



## mi6_

These were released well before Baselworld. They are sold in Japan. They are super titanium with the Miyota 8203 movement. Come in black and blue dial on rubber or bracelet.

Here they are at Chino Watch:

CITIZEN PROMASTER NY0070-83E

CITIZEN PROMASTER NY0070-83L

CITIZEN PROMASTER NY0075-12L

I couldn't find it but there is a thread on these that was started a few months ago I think.


----------



## sammyl1000

I don't, but I am very interested. Looks good.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

This isn't NY0070, which is Automatic. This is Eco-Drive. The hands sent look like NY0070 though.

Couldn't find any reference of this one either. Not even from CITIZEN's own Baselworld site. Interesting...
Good find OP.


----------



## mi6_

jerouy said:


> This isn't NY0070, which is Automatic. This is Eco-Drive. The hands sent look like NY0070 though.
> 
> Couldn't find any reference of this one either. Not even from CITIZEN's own Baselworld site. Interesting...
> Good find OP.


You are correct. My bad. I missed the Eco-Drive on the dial and should have seen it's date only. Totally look the same as their auto cousins otherwise. Wonder if it's JDM too?


----------



## cjbiker

mi6_ said:


> You are correct. My bad. I missed the Eco-Drive on the dial and should have seen it's date only. Totally look the same as their auto cousins otherwise. Wonder if it's JDM too?


To be honest, it looks like a photoshop of the NY0070.


----------



## mi6_

cjbiker said:


> To be honest, it looks like a photoshop of the NY0070.


Could be but Citizen doesn't do a traditional style Eco-Drive diver in super titanium. I bet it just uses the same case as the NY0070. Unfortunately I can't find any info about it so who knows?


----------



## jerouy

Did quite a few search but still couldn't find anything about it. Now I don't understand: why would that website fake a non-existent model?

Personally I hope it does exist though.


----------



## Man of Kent

mi6_ said:


> Could be but Citizen doesn't do a traditional style Eco-Drive diver in super titanium. I bet it just uses the same case as the NY0070. Unfortunately I can't find any info about it so who knows?


I had one of these, BN0140-56F. Super titanium, 300m, sapphire crystal.
Lovely watch.


----------



## mi6_

Yup but that was a limited edition with 2,000 pieces a few years back. What I meant was they don’t have one in their current catalogue.


----------



## Barrister89

Looks like this LE kit. Sold out of course

https://www.watcho.co.uk/watches/ci...ando-limited-edition-divers-watch-bn0140-56f/


----------



## Tater99

To the OP, I saw that very same article from GP and was intrigued. Like others, I initiated an investigation which ended in negative results. I may reach out to GP and Citizen Jp to determine the legitimacy of the model, unless a fellow member completed this already. I have owned the LE model others have posted here, but the model pics posted by the OP from GP is of a different watch all together.


----------



## frenco

the depth of the date window suggests a real eco-drive, not a photoshopped fake


----------



## sammyl1000

Tater99 said:


> To the OP, I saw that very same article from GP and was intrigued. Like others, I initiated an investigation which ended in negative results. I may reach out to GP and Citizen Jp to determine the legitimacy of the model, unless a fellow member completed this already. I have owned the LE model others have posted here, but the model pics posted by the OP from GP is of a different watch all together.


Can you do it and let us know please?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## date417

Do they really exist? or it's just photo-shop? looks so to me.


----------



## mi6_

I’ve tried searching for this new model everywhere and can’t find anything on it. I think it’s a photoshop now.


----------



## maccasvanquish

I sure hope it’s legit. I’m in for one! Just need to figure out where to buy one from. 

Anyone emailed Citizen with this pic to ask them the model number? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

I look for it about once a week and haven't found anything...yet.


----------



## mi6_

The "Citizen Watch USA" Facebook page posted a photo of this new Eco-drive Super Titanium diver on March 30. Unfortunately no model number, price or release date. So unless this was an April fools joke it is real.

https://www.facebook.com/CitizenWatchUS/posts/1784799841576351:0


----------



## maccasvanquish

Well....I just checked out the Facebook link. That confirms it...it is real and it will be released in the fall of this year. It's called the "Promaster Super Titanium diver" or....I may I suggest a Knickname....."The Citizen Ghost" because it warranted much discussion about whether or not it existed!

Anyways, I can't wait to order my Citizen Ghost.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Like the ghost name but that’s probably a better name for a white dialed Diver is it not? Anyhow I’m excited to see this one. If it has sapphire and the ratcheting divers extension on the bracelet I may pick it up. Just hope it’s not 45mm.


----------



## mi6_

Looks like these are already available to buy in Europe in 3 variants. The description says stainless steel but the photos clearly indicate that they are Titanium watches. Wish they were smaller than their 44mm diameter. Hopefully the lug to lug length is only 48-49mm. Also I was hoping that these were going to have sapphire crystals but looks like they have mineral like most of their other Promaster Divers.

BN0200-81E (Black dial, black bezel on bracelet)

BN0291-88L (Blue dial, blue bezel on bracelet)

BN9205-10L (Blue dial, black bezel with rubber strap)

Sorry I couldn't figure out how to save the photos so I could add them here. Someone please buy one so I don't have to!


----------



## Worker

^^Thanks for posting! The blue dial with the rubber strap has my attention!


----------



## Indo-Padawan

mi6_ said:


> Looks like these are already available to buy in Europe in 3 variants. The description says stainless steel but the photos clearly indicate that they are Titanium watches. Wish they were smaller than their 44mm diameter. Hopefully the lug to lug length is only 48-49mm. Also I was hoping that these were going to have sapphire crystals but looks like they have mineral like most of their other Promaster Divers.
> 
> BN0200-81E (Black dial, black bezel on bracelet)
> 
> BN0291-88L (Blue dial, blue bezel on bracelet)
> 
> BN9205-10L (Blue dial, black bezel with rubber strap)
> 
> Sorry I couldn't figure out how to save the photos so I could add them here. Someone please buy one so I don't have to!


The Asian versions are sold under different names, and note there are difference in its second hand :

NY0070-83E
NY0070-83E | CITIZEN WATCH

NY0070-83L
NY0070-83L | CITIZEN WATCH

NY0075-12L
NY0075-12L | CITIZEN WATCH


----------



## GlennO

Indo-Padawan said:


> The Asian versions are sold under different names, and note there are difference in its second hand :
> 
> NY0070-83E
> NY0070-83E | CITIZEN WATCH
> 
> NY0070-83L
> NY0070-83L | CITIZEN WATCH
> 
> NY0075-12L
> NY0075-12L | CITIZEN WATCH


Those are automatics.


----------



## mi6_

Indo-Padawan said:


> The Asian versions are sold under different names, and note there are difference in its second hand :
> 
> NY0070-83E
> NY0070-83E | CITIZEN WATCH
> 
> NY0070-83L
> NY0070-83L | CITIZEN WATCH
> 
> NY0075-12L
> NY0075-12L | CITIZEN WATCH


Yup these fooled me too when the thread was started. The autos have a similar case, dial and hands but they are day/date with the Miyota 8203 while the Eco-Drive E168 is date only.

The new models are listed on Citizen Europe's website as well:

https://www.citizenwatch.eu/product-category/promaster/page/2/


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Oops sorry for the confusion.

Apology for the mistake, I didn't carefully check the details when posted above.


----------



## maccasvanquish

I’m really exited about these. I think it’ll be my next watch. But I really am not a fan of a 60 click bezel. I sure hope these have a 120 click. I can’t see these specs anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aiwallace4

120 is better but citizen makes a really nice 60 click

Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_




----------



## GaryK30

mi6_ said:


>


I like this one the best.


----------



## maccasvanquish

Nice pics! I’m wondering if I can brush the bracelet links....not a fan of the polished section....easy to brush stainless steel...but what about titanium?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

maccasvanquish said:


> Nice pics! I'm wondering if I can brush the bracelet links....not a fan of the polished section....easy to brush stainless steel...but what about titanium?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe Citizen's Super Titanium has a DLC like hardening coating (similar to Seiko's Diashield) to harden the outer surface to make it more scratch resistant. So no I don't think you could brush out the polished bits as you'd remove the coating.


----------



## mi6_

GaryK30 said:


> I like this one the best.


Love the blue dial/blue bezel on bracelet. It's a really classy dark shade of blue that will pop in the sunlight. Then they go give it a yellow second hand for some reason! The yellow second hand should have been left for the version on rubber strap in my opinion. It would have looked better with the white second hand like on the black model. Even though I'm not a fan of the yellow hand I'd probably still get the blue one.

Still a bit miffed these didn't get a sapphire crystal. I assumed like other past super titanium divers that they'd get sapphire. Again not a deal breaker though.


----------



## frenco

Couple of guys from italian forums already bought them, they do not have a ratcheting clasp but they look really good in their pictures, much better than Citizen website.


----------



## maccasvanquish

frenco said:


> Couple of guys from italian forums already bought them, they do not have a ratcheting clasp but they look really good in their pictures, much better than Citizen website.


Can you share these pics? Also, any word on 60 or 120 click bezel? Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

maccasvanquish said:


> Can you share these pics? Also, any word on 60 or 120 click bezel? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think pretty much all Citizen divers are a 60 click bezel. Citizen does great bezels that are tight with virtually no backplay. Not sure why people like 120 clicks better but I prefer 60 click myself.


----------



## frenco

maccasvanquish said:


> Can you share these pics? Also, any word on 60 or 120 click bezel? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://orologi.forumfree.it/?t=75632048&st=60


----------



## mi6_

US is getting the black dial variant on both rubber strap and bracelet. They are on the US website now. MSRP is $450 for strap version and $495 for bracelet version.

https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/promaster/

BN0200-05E









BN0200-56E


----------



## SGIDurango

The bracelet looks just like the one on my BN0191.


----------



## mi6_

SGIDurango said:


> The bracelet looks just like the one on my BN0191.


It is the same except it's Super Titanium (hardened titanium) and it has a better milled clasp instead of the cheap stamped stainless steel one on the BN0191.


----------



## norsairius

Well, this thread helped convince me to buy one. I’m a huge fan of my BN0156, was sadly let down by the BN0191, so I figured I’d give this one a shot. I ordered the blue dial/bezel version (BN0201-88L) from a highly-rated Italian seller on eBay. I’ll be sure to post pics when it arrives!

I admit that I accidentally committed to buy it at first and wanted to cancel, but I decided to go through with it. 

Edit: The proportions of this watch look better to me than the BN0191, which is a big reason why it didn’t work out for me, so hopefully this one works out better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci

norsairius said:


> Well, this thread helped convince me to buy one. I'm a huge fan of my BN0156, was sadly let down by the BN0191, so I figured I'd give this one a shot. I ordered the blue dial/bezel version (BN0201-88L) from a highly-rated Italian seller on eBay. I'll be sure to post pics when it arrives!
> 
> I admit that I accidentally committed to buy it at first and wanted to cancel, but I decided to go through with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That blue looks so nice and I've seen that seller you're talking about. I've got a Hamilton I'm flipping and it's going to be hard not to buy this next

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius

All right, my BN0201-88L arrived from Italy, purchased from eBay seller clodiatime. Shipping was super fast via DHL. It took only a few days to get to the US midwest.

The watch is extremely light, as expected of the titanium material it is made of. The dial is fairly clean and I like the design of the hands as well. Easy to read at a quick glance while also not being totally boring. Lume is pretty decent with the dial/hands coming out that more bluish color with the pip at 12 o'clock being bright green.

While the bracelet does not ratchet like the OEM option for the BN0150/151, it does at least have a milled glasp which is WAY better than the stamped metal one found with the BN0190/191. I think the ratcheting clasp on the 150/6's bracelet is one of the best, but I can let that go with this bracelet since it's titanium. That, and I don't think I'd ever use the ratcheting clasp and if I were going to, I have the 150/6 anyway. The bracelet does use pins and collars, so be careful when resizing, and it has solid endlinks.

If I had to complain about one thing, the bezel action seems too light. It feels like it clicks and moves too easily. I don't know if that's because of the material or if something's wrong with my watch though. The crown is also kind of small, but that's not a big problem for me. It's at least a signed crown which is a nice touch. Otherwise, I really like it, especially compared to the 190/191. This one is definitely a keeper so far, but we'll see how things go the longer I have it.

I'd say this one wears better and seems to have slightly better proportions than the BN0190/191, which helps for smaller-wristed people like me (I have a rounder, as opposed to flatter, ~6.5" wrist). This watch is still definitely at the upper limit of what my wrist could accommodate though. That said, it doesn't wear that much differently than the BN0150/151 (or 156 for certain international markets, I think).

I took some comparison shots with my BN0156. The size isn't that different at all though the 150/156 seems thicker. Note about my wrist shots: I can't ever seem to get a good on-wrist shot of any watch that I own. I blame it on the weird shape of my bony wrists. The watches look better on my wrist in person, at least I think so.

























































































Edit: a pic outside in direct sunlight. Easier to see the blue coloring.


----------



## mi6_

Looks great thanks for all the pics. Canada is getting the black model on bracelet. I like the blue version but I’m not a fan of the yellow seconds hand. Also wish it came with a sapphire crystal but it’s certainly not a deal breaker. I was a bit worried about the 44mm size but seems like it will wear alright on a smaller wrist.


----------



## maccasvanquish

mi6_ said:


> Canada is getting the black model on bracelet.


Are they available yet in Canada? Where from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

maccasvanquish said:


> Are they available yet in Canada? Where from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it for sale from Halifax Watch Company:

https://halifaxwatch.com/products/citizen-eco-drive-promaster-divers-titanium

BN0200-56E is the only model Canada gets so far (black dial on bracelet).


----------



## Impulse

Are folks going to include the NY0070 divers in this thread? (yes yes, I know the title says Eco-drive, and the 0070 is automatic).

I'm suggesting since from my cursory look, the case/hands of the NY0070 seems almost identical to the EcoDrive version shown in this thread.

See this *diaasameh* 's post here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/my-new-peice-ny0070-83l-4725507.html


----------



## oes25

How is the bezel action for you guys? I got mine on a monday, and the bezel action was feather light, so light that I could easily move it with one finger on the bezel! On wednesday the bezel was starting to get heavy to turn, and after a while I started to feel and hear a low grinding/friction sound when rotating the bezel. This is only my second dive watch so I don't know what they should feel like, but this sure doesn't feel nice. They aren't supposed to wear in, in a way that makes them drastically heavier right? Was it even supposed to be so extremely light when I got it?


----------



## norsairius

oes25 said:


> How is the bezel action for you guys? I got mine on a monday, and the bezel action was feather light, so light that I could easily move it with one finger on the bezel! On wednesday the bezel was starting to get heavy to turn, and after a while I started to feel and hear a low grinding/friction sound when rotating the bezel. This is only my second dive watch so I don't know what they should feel like, but this sure doesn't feel nice. They aren't supposed to wear in, in a way that makes them drastically heavier right? Was it even supposed to be so extremely light when I got it?


Mine came with a bezel that was really light and easy to turn and is still really light. I even find that sometimes the bezel has moved a few clicks without me realizing it. It's kind of annoying, but since I don't use the bezel for any actual timing/dive functions, it doesn't bother me too much. That said, I wish it had a bit more resistance.


----------



## Tuco-g43

Are their any for sale in the US or on the bay? I have always wanted a Ti diver.


----------



## norsairius

Tuco-g43 said:


> Are their any for sale in the US or on the bay? I have always wanted a Ti diver.


They can all be found on eBay at varying prices.

The NY0070 automatics seem to cost the most followed by the blue titanium eco-drive (BN0201) and then the black eco-drive (BN0200). I didn't look around much though so I could be wrong.

Otherwise I think only the black titanium eco-drive is available in the US right now based on what I see on Citizen's US site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuco-g43

I can't wait to get one of the blue face ones. I have a blue face Citizen TI and it is so light you can hardly tell you got it on. I would love to have a diver that light.


----------



## Matjazz

oes25 said:


> How is the bezel action for you guys?...


I've tried the blue eco drive version (BN0201-88L) in a shop and was surprised by how easy a bezel turns. The eco drive diver that I own (BN0151-17L) has a notably harder bezel and I still find it misaligned some times.
On my wrist the titanium promaster looked bigger than my watch but that might partially be due to 22mm titanium bracelet while I wear mine with stock 20mm blue silicone strap. I wish I could try the titanium promaster with a silicone strap (BN0205-10L) but they didn't have one.


----------



## Adman

Matjazz said:


> I've tried the blue eco drive version (BN0201-88L) in a shop and was surprised by how easy a bezel turns. The eco drive diver that I own (BN0151-17L) has a notably harder bezel and I still find it misaligned some times.
> On my wrist the titanium promaster looked bigger than my watch but that might partially be due to 22mm titanium bracelet while I wear mine with stock 20mm blue silicone strap. I wish I could try the titanium promaster with a silicone strap (BN0205-10L) but they didn't have one.


In my experience, all titanium watches with bezels have this problem. The bezels always feel too light, tinny and easy to turn. I'm not sure what causes it but it's been that way on every one I've ever owned. I wonder if this is also the case with a slightly higher end titanium diver like a Seiko Shogun for example?


----------



## Tangens

Adman said:


> In my experience, all titanium watches with bezels have this problem. The bezels always feel too light, tinny and easy to turn. I'm not sure what causes it but it's been that way on every one I've ever owned. I wonder if this is also the case with a slightly higher end titanium diver like a Seiko Shogun for example?


I just got one (BN0200-81E) and the people in the shop say it's normal for the bezel to have this light feel when turning. I don't mind since mine will be desk diving 99% of the time but good to know for others that it's just the way it is on this Ti Eco Drive.

I must add that it is refreshing to have a diver this light after all those massive steel ones!


----------



## Robotaz

Adman said:


> In my experience, all titanium watches with bezels have this problem. The bezels always feel too light, tinny and easy to turn. I'm not sure what causes it but it's been that way on every one I've ever owned. I wonder if this is also the case with a slightly higher end titanium diver like a Seiko Shogun for example?


All the way up to the GS SBGA029 diver, the Seiko diver bezel is weak. The only ones that aren't are Darth and up tunas.

A diving bezel should take firm action or a lock. Seiko, while very enjoyable to use, is a desk diving bezel. The high end tunas are the real deal, but they're still kinda weak if you ask me. The Darth is the best.


----------



## Ziptie

I really love the look of the blue 0201, but can't quite justify the price (why must it be 25% more expensive than black?). I might pick up & flip a used 0200 to see if I like it. Any further long-term testing notes?


----------



## McE

I'm planning on buying a blue bezel/ blue dial (BN0191-55L), but if such a thing was available in titanium case/bracelet, totally would prefer that. All I see now are black bezels and blue dials....


----------



## Ziptie

McE said:


> I'm planning on buying a blue bezel/ blue dial (BN0191-55L), but if such a thing was available in titanium case/bracelet, totally would prefer that. All I see now are black bezels and blue dials....


What about the BN0201? Great photos upthread.


----------



## Ziptie

Aaaand, found enough of a deal on the BN0201 (blue/blue on bracelet) that I ordered it today from a Spanish retailer I've purchased from before. Will post pics when it arrives.



Ziptie said:


> I really love the look of the blue 0201, but can't quite justify the price (why must it be 25% more expensive than black?). I might pick up & flip a used 0200 to see if I like it. Any further long-term testing notes?


----------



## Matjazz

Care to share the deal?


----------



## Ziptie

Matjazz said:


> Care to share the deal?


joyeriapato.com has it for 244€, but US shipping is another 23€. They also sent me my PW in an email when I registered, so I'm not too keen on them.

However, I like relojesdemoda.com and have bought from them before. They'll match price, and ship for €13. Total about $292. Arriving today, less than a week after placing my order.


----------



## Ziptie

Arrived & resized last night! I had to remove one link and move to the smallest of 3 clasp holes to get a comfortably loose fit on my ~8" wrist, so it'll likely fit up to 8.5". The finish and look are just lovely. Oh, and the second hand hits all the markers. ;-)

Here's one photo: whether by intent or dumb luck, the promaster signature on the crown points straight up when fully tight. That's unusual, so I'm assuming I got lucky.


----------



## Robotaz

Ziptie said:


> However, I like relojesdemoda.com


I do, too!!! Great place.


----------



## BabyJoe

I just gone one from Uhrenlounge for a really good price! I like it.


----------



## frenco

I just got one too, it's a good watch, 102g with the bracelet adjusted to my 7.5"/19.5cm wrist, lighter than the Orca, aquatimer or hamtun h1.. 
Two things I don't like: the unidirectional bezel rotates too easily, so not suitable for diving, and the sunburst dial.
Overall a nice watch anyway.


----------



## frenco

btw, not sure if this has been said already, but citizen makes an automatic version of this watch for the jdm, really the same, just automatic


----------



## paolo83

BabyJoe said:


> I just gone one from Uhrenlounge for a really good price! I like it.
> View attachment 13824087


What a beauty!


----------



## BabyJoe

Indeed, it rotates very easily.
Is the black version matte or also sunburst?

Do you have the model number for the JDM automatic?


----------



## Ziptie

BabyJoe said:


> Do you have the model number for the JDM automatic?


NY0070 / 75 There's a few mentions in this thread.


----------



## Ziptie

A few more pix of mine.


----------



## maccasvanquish

I just picked up one of these. Waiting for it to arrive. Im not a fan of the bracelet. Has anyone put an aftermarket strap on it yet? I’m curious how it looks on a nato. 

Cheers in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matjazz

Yesterday I've been eyeballing it at the shop.
I'm curious how the blue titanium would look on a blue divers strap.


----------



## maccasvanquish

Perfect time for a decadent chocolate!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

Snowy day here in Winnipeg!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

I've got the blue on blue version for sale if anyone is looking. BN0201-88L


----------



## Miked6

Ziptie said:


> I've got the blue on blue version for sale if anyone is looking. BN0201-88L


How much?


----------



## Ziptie

Miked6 said:


> How much?


Sold months ago, sorry.


----------



## mi6_

Can anyone confirm what the lug to lug length (length, not lug width) is of these titanium Eco-Drive diver’s? They seem to use the same case as the auto versions in Japan (NY0070) and I recall those being 51mm. I’ve seen reviews of the Eco-Drive saying it’s either 49mm or 50mm.


----------



## mi6_

Looks like there is a new variant in the UK. Blue dial/bezel on fitted blue rubber dive strap.

*BN0201-02M*


----------



## Robbie_roy

Hell, not to resurrect, but this _does _seem like the main BN0200 thread. 

While I love the watch, it's just about at the limit for my 6.5" wrist, and the bracelet made it wear larger (or at least gave it more presence). I had it on a black Zulu strap for a while, but have turned into a bracelet guy -- easier to take on/off, no strap tails or keepers sliding around throughout the day. So I ordered a Strapcode Shark Mesh band, in black PVD, to give the feel of a subdued fabric band but with the practicality of a bracelet. 

Really comfortable for the watch and I'm liking it so far. Just in case anyone was curious to see one of these on a shark mesh. A lot of the non-Strapcode ones seem fully polished, but I thought the matte finish and flatted links fit better with the watch.


----------



## Ziptie

Robbie_roy said:


> Hell, not to resurrect, but this _does _seem like the main BN0200 thread.
> 
> While I love the watch, it's just about at the limit for my 6.5" wrist, and the bracelet made it wear larger (or at least gave it more presence). I had it on a black Zulu strap for a while, but have turned into a bracelet guy -- easier to take on/off, no strap tails or keepers sliding around throughout the day. So I ordered a Strapcode Shark Mesh band, in black PVD, to give the feel of a subdued fabric band but with the practicality of a bracelet.
> 
> Really comfortable for the watch and I'm liking it so far. Just in case anyone was curious to see one of these on a shark mesh. A lot of the non-Strapcode ones seem fully polished, but I thought the matte finish and flatted links fit better with the watch.


Looks fantastic.


----------



## Robbie_roy

Another bump here, hope no one minds  My effort on trying to get used to the resin band …

On my smaller wrist, the long tail end bugged the hell out of me:








I ordered an Amazon deployant clasp and just barely squeeze it into the right adjustment hole after cutting, when the welded button cover of the cheap clasp sprung off. Worked great for about five minutes — so close but no cigar, sadly.















I might give it a try again if I find another deployant, but don’t want to plunk down the cash for another deployant if I’m not sure it’d work again. But good news — tried this watch on the Nick Mankey elastic Hook strap and really like it again. I sort of forgot about it since getting the resin band, but the NM strap is super comfortable, no tail sticking out, and the double layers help fill in the lug area too.


----------



## Xerxes300

Robbie_roy said:


> Another bump here, hope no one minds  My effort on trying to get used to the resin band …
> 
> On my smaller wrist, the long tail end bugged the hell out of me:
> View attachment 16526227
> 
> I ordered an Amazon deployant clasp and just barely squeeze it into the right adjustment hole after cutting, when the welded button cover of the cheap clasp sprung off. Worked great for about five minutes — so close but no cigar, sadly.
> View attachment 16526411
> View attachment 16526412
> 
> I might give it a try again if I find another deployant, but don’t want to plunk down the cash for another deployant if I’m not sure it’d work again. But good news — tried this watch on the Nick Mankey elastic Hook strap and really like it again. I sort of forgot about it since getting the resin band, but the NM strap is super comfortable, no tail sticking out, and the double layers help fill in the lug area too.
> View attachment 16526419
> 
> View attachment 16526421


Thanks for the Nick Mansey option. he has some nice straps and custom made... love it.


----------

